# #1 and #2 out of 4 sewer replacements



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Landed a few sewer lines to start the new year off right, this h.o.a community has 350 units with tons of trees all over the place, hopefully it will be a great year up there, snapped a few pics, on to #3 tomorrow


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Roots are a problem that many cheap people refuse to "understand" and will blame others for their roots problem.

And no, Taking down a tree will not solve the root problem, unless the roots can repair the pipe without digging.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Roots are good for business....:thumbsup: 

Are you doing anything to fertilize the trees in that H.O.A.?....:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I love Root Logs !


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's what money looks like. 

I would do what Tommy said: a little fertilization never hurt no one :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

And people say money doesn't grow on trees.......hahahahaha


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

It doesn't grow on them. It grows under them :yes:


----------

